# OpenGL 4.2 book



## GSquadron (Apr 23, 2012)

I was searching to introduce myself with 2D graphics.
Not game engines though! Want to know from ground up.
I want to have a book about opengl 4.2 or at least 4.0,
but except this one:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1849514763/?tag=tec06d-20
I didn't find anything else. Any help, or at least any other book
going from C++ Primer Plus 6th edition to another would be apprechiated


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 23, 2012)

OpenGL Programming Guide: The Official Guide to Learning OpenGL, Versions 4.1 *(8th Edition)*

You can pre-order it.  It is not set for release until August 2012.
Book ISBN is :  ISBN-13: 9780321773036

Slim pickings out there now.
Other than that book or the couple of ref books... you can try to find some online references or tutorials.


OpenGL Software Development Kit
OpenGL® Registry
Select Books on OpenGL and 3D Graphics Coding
OpenGL 4.2 API Reference Card
What's New in OpenGL 4.2


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh i wanted it released 
Anyway this sounds a good book!


----------

